# North Texas Meet August 3



## strakele

Hey everyone, it's time for a North Texas DIYMA meet! What better way to spend a hot Saturday then listening to a bunch of great cars and hanging out with a bunch of great people? No competition, no pressure, just rockin out :rockon:

The details:

*Who:* Anyone within driving range of Plano, TX
*What:* A casual meetup of DIYMA members, your friends who you're trying to get into car audio, or anyone else who'd like to come
*When:* Saturday, August 3 from around 9:00am till whenever you need to leave. Shop closes at 7.
*Where:* Back parking lot of Soundscape Car Audio in Plano, TX
*Why: *Because you like music. And cars. Specifically music in cars. And so you can hear something you like better than what you have to motivate you to tear your whole system out and buy more stuff . And because you get a free meet disc and Ally's fresh baked chocolate chip cookies!!


*
If you can make it, please add your name to the following list to help us keep track: *

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo


Hope to see you all here!


----------



## decibelle

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

You should show up just for cookies, if nothing else.

Some pics from our last meet (in Atlanta):





































We're going to have a cooler with some water and sodas as well in case folks forget to bring their own or run out.


----------



## claydo

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Damn, hate you guys moved out of range.......... looks like y'all got.plenty of company in Texas though........have fun!


----------



## papasin

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*



strakele said:


> California is within driving range


Just mapped it out. 1700 miles exactly door to door from my house . Highly unlikely for me to drive out with certian family committments already set for that week...unless I end up being required to be in TX for work, in which case might become a maybe to drive up but unfortunately be with a rental car .


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

See you there!

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW


----------



## quality_sound

DeanE10 said:


> See you there!
> 
> 1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
> 2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
> 3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
> 4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf


----------



## quality_sound

millerlyte said:


> You should show up just for cookies, if nothing else.


I still get my own stash, right?


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Can Mark and I come out to tune at 11PM?


----------



## decibelle

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

If you bring D along with you then that would be acceptable.


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Just so you know, that's the same weekend of Texas Heatwave which is a USACi event. http://heatwaveshow.com/competitors/audio-competitions/


----------



## decibelle

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Yeah, but this is way more free, way more fun, and way waaay more quiet.

Who still does USACi anyways?


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Werd!


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*



millerlyte said:


> Yeah, but this is way more free, way more fun, and way waaay more quiet.
> 
> Who still does USACi anyways?


I do. :\ Wonk, wonk, woooonk.


You all have fun, I'll make the next one.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

****... I do not compete USACi but my car will be at that show... Sorry guys, I wont be able to make both... Forgot about heatwave


----------



## strakele

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Is there a date that would work better for everyone? It's far out enough and the thread is young enough to change the date if there was a better one that people could make.

We want as many to come as possible and forgot about heatwave.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

13 July is my only truly "open" weekend so it won't make much of a difference to me either way.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

So let me get this straight.

27th is Heatwave.

13th is a show we're going to and the Arkansas show.

the 6th is a holiday weekend.

The week before that is next weekend.

And the week before that is this weekend.

So uh...


----------



## basher8621

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Ill likely be at Heatwave.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Would the first weekend of August work for yall?


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*



millerlyte said:


> Would the first weekend of August work for yall?


Works for me!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

x4 on going to Heatwave...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*



millerlyte said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> 27th is Heatwave.
> 
> 13th is a show we're going to and the Arkansas show.
> 
> the 6th is a holiday weekend.
> 
> The week before that is next weekend.
> 
> And the week before that is this weekend.
> 
> So uh...


You forgot the weekend after the first and before the third? Behind the weekend that was the competition in that place.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Ok, so we could do the 20th of July or the 3rd of August.


----------



## quality_sound

Either works the same for me.


----------



## narvarr

This is in my backyard so I definitely want to be there...I'll be in Conway on the 13th as well and haven't decided on heatwave. August 3rd may be best bet. I'd check with Jeremy to make sure he doesn't have a MECA show planned for that weekend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## decibelle

*Re: North Texas Meet July 27*

Alright, seems like we are slightly leaning towards 3 August right now. Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## decibelle

Bumping with new meet date! It is now taking place on

*SATURDAY, 03 AUGUST 2013*, everybody.


----------



## PureDynamics

Same place?


----------



## decibelle

Yessir. Same location, different date.


----------



## jowens500

I'm sure the Okc crew will make this.


----------



## strakele

Sounds great, we'd love to have you!


----------



## jsun_g

Not sure what happened to the numbered sign-in list but I'm in.

Jason - Silver Acura TSX


----------



## Shadowmarx

I'll try and make it this year...


----------



## decibelle

List is back on p. 1 right where we left it. Copy/paste/add yourselves. 


1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf 
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura TSX


----------



## oilman

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf 
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura 

6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra


----------



## strakele

Keep 'em coming guys!

Also, Robert (pocket5s) created this awesome website specifically for GTG's, so I posted ours there as well. Take a few seconds to add your name there as well - seems easier than copying and pasting the whole attendance sheet every post. (The registration literally took 15 seconds - name, email and password is all you need).

Here's the link: North Texas GTG


----------



## SouthSyde

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf 
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura 

6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL


----------



## WRX2010

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf 
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura 
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL

8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)


----------



## jowens500

WRX2010 said:


> 1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
> 2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
> 3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
> 4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
> 5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
> 6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
> 7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
> 
> 8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
> 9: jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch


I'm sure the other Okc boys will be by soon to add their names.


----------



## decibelle

Now it's starting to look like a party


----------



## narvarr

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9: jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute


----------



## quality_sound

NOW it's a party!!!


----------



## oilman

I knew Chad would fall inline


----------



## oilman

He can't pass up a good g2g. There're better than any comp


----------



## oilman

And J, now I see what you're talking about Paul


----------



## jowens500

And I'm 99.9% sure that the rest of the hoodlums will be there too. So it's gonna be a hell of a day.


----------



## SouthSyde

jowens500 said:


> And I'm 99.9% sure that the rest of the hoodlums will be there too. So it's gonna be a hell of a day.


Who J? Martin, Brian, Kevin, Lorin, Ern?? Who else?


----------



## jowens500

SouthSyde said:


> Who J? Martin, Brian, Kevin, Lorin, Ern?? Who else?


I think Adam is coming. Robert(Trebor here) said he was going to go too.


----------



## decibelle

Somebody call up Mark E so we can charge an admission fee to see the nascar. Profits will go towards beer and cookies. :rockon:


----------



## oilman




----------



## jowens500

I knew that picture would come back to haunt me. Lol


----------



## oilman

You should have put your lips on the glass. Mark would have pulled it on the spot and started cleaning it


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am a maybe to come up with the other Nutz. That is my birthday weekend so not too sure yet....I may be at home in a dark corner crying to myself because I am getting old

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

You're not old yet. I'M old.


----------



## narvarr

SoundJunkie said:


> I am a maybe to come up with the other Nutz. That is my birthday weekend so not too sure yet....I may be at home in a dark corner crying to myself because I am getting old
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Not getting old, getting better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

quality_sound said:


> You're not old yet. I'M old.


OK...put them on the table. What year were you born? I know Ricky is older than me...lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

narvarr said:


> Not getting old, getting better.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Suuuuureee....I tell my wife that and she laughs at me and points at my stomach....sigh

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> OK...put them on the table. What year were you born? I know Ricky is older than me...lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'm 23 and feel 18


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> I'm 23 and feel 18


So that would make me 19...whoop!


But I smell some serious steaming piles of Buuuullllll ****

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele

DIYMA meet >>> crying in a corner on your birthday


----------



## decibelle

SoundJunkie said:


> I am a maybe to come up with the other Nutz. *That is my birthday weekend so not too sure yet....*



Hmm... duly noted.  I think you should still show up.


----------



## SoundJunkie

millerlyte said:


> Hmm... duly noted.  I think you should still show up.


I will try.....I owe some high volume demos apparently.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

SoundJunkie said:


> OK...put them on the table. What year were you born? I know Ricky is older than me...lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Nov 74


----------



## SoundJunkie

quality_sound said:


> Nov 74


Aug 70

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

This will make you feel better Erik

Dec 69


----------



## SoundJunkie

DeanE10 said:


> This will make you feel better Erik
> 
> Dec 69


Old fart! Ahhhh...that does feel better!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basher8621

Aug 86 if that makes you guys feel better.


----------



## SoundJunkie

basher8621 said:


> Aug 86 if that makes you guys feel better.


That's when I got my drivers license! Lol.......just a baby still!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

Damn, y'all ARE old. At least Eric ages well. J/K Dean!!!


----------



## decibelle

January '92, you crusty old dogs... do I win?


----------



## quality_sound

I graduated in 92 and my oldest was born in 96... Back in your playpen!!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

millerlyte said:


> January '92, you crusty old dogs... do I win?


So that was a pacifier hanging from your rearview mirror!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> I am a maybe to come up with the other Nutz. That is my birthday weekend so not too sure yet....I may be at home in a dark corner crying to myself because I am getting old
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sighhh, birthdays are not to feel old, but time to celebrate LIFE!

Stop counting the years and just LIVE!


----------



## SouthSyde

With that being said, Im the only true 18 yr old here..


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> With that being said, Im the only true 18 yr old here..


Uhhhmmm.....you are 10 years younger than me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> With that being said, Im the only true 18 yr old here..


I swear I saw you drinking at Pate's...


----------



## stokxn

Jensen pwr booster w/pair of 6x9s...
The birth of car audio...LOL

THAT'S OOOOOLD !!!!!


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> Uhhhmmm.....you are 10 years younger than me
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Dang you 28! Old fart!



stokxn said:


> Jensen pwr booster w/pair of 6x9s...
> The birth of car audio...LOL
> 
> THAT'S OOOOOLD !!!!!


Doug, you ninja!! lol


----------



## stokxn

Keeping an eye on the Texas boys 
may try to make this one...pending dsp install.


----------



## oilman

stokxn said:


> Jensen pwr booster w/pair of 6x9s...
> The birth of car audio...LOL
> 
> THAT'S OOOOOLD !!!!!


I had this same setup and thinking about going back to it.


----------



## stokxn

Never could figure out how to make it turn off...LOL
acc wire, what's that ??? :laugh:


----------



## blazeplacid

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9: jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37


----------



## strakele

Looking like a good list so far!


----------



## el_bob-o

I would really like to attend but I can never plan ahead for the weekends due to work (we're pretty busy in the summer, lots of demand for beer this time of the year).


----------



## trebor

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9: jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish

If my work rotation actually stays in rotation I should be off that weekend. I'll check back in shortly...


----------



## 04murdalanche

mmm im too close not to make this one, you guys can get a little taste of spl(; however i am running some nice SQL mids so you guys would enjoy it!

Jeff-99 black tahoe


----------



## 04murdalanche

will be the last show ill be able to go too before returning to college in oklahoma


----------



## jowens500

04murdalanche said:


> will be the last show ill be able to go too before returning to college in oklahoma


Where in Ok are you going to school? We have a HUGE group of essque guys in the OKC metro area............and we meet up pretty much every Friday night for dinner and whatnot.


----------



## PureDynamics

Think I will be bring the wife down with me. First show I've been to since we moved to Plano from Southern Cali. Would be nice to meet some new people.


----------



## jowens500

PureDynamics said:


> Think I will be bring the wife down with me. First show I've been to since we moved to Plano from Southern Cali. Would be nice to meet some new people.


I would show up for sure. Will be a good time, guaranteed.


----------



## PureDynamics

Just hoping I get my custom machined parts by then. That way I can have a full front end running in the wife's car. Sub may or may not be done. In the process of moving right now.


----------



## jowens500

I like custom machined parts.......do tell


----------



## decibelle

It's not a competition, don't stress. None of you better not show just because you didn't have something finished on time. 

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone on the list. It's turning out better than I'd expected so far.


----------



## jowens500

millerlyte said:


> It's not a competition, don't stress. None of you better not show just because you didn't have something finished on time.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone on the list. It's turning out better than I'd expected so far.


Besides Robert and I, none of the other OKC crew has put their name on the list yet. I'd expect it to grow much larger in the coming weeks........


----------



## PureDynamics

It's been a long project with the wife's car. Moving houses twice now and many of machinist have backed out on me during this time. Would just like to finish it and have something to enjoy. I think some of you might like the end result.


----------



## DonH

PureDynamics said:


> It's been a long project with the wife's car. Moving houses twice now and many of machinist have backed out on me during this time. Would just like to finish it and have something to enjoy. I think some of you might like the end result.


still not sure of you wanted those tweeter mounts done....


----------



## jowens500

www.custombilletworks.com

This dude can make anything. I sent him a plastic Metra kit for a 2008 F-150 and he sent me back a perfect billet one with the location pins and all.


----------



## PureDynamics

jowens500 said:


> www.custombilletworks.com
> 
> This dude can make anything. I sent him a plastic Metra kit for a 2008 F-150 and he sent me back a perfect billet one with the location pins and all.


How was the cost and turn around time?


----------



## oilman

G2G's are 10x better than comps IMO.


----------



## jowens500

PureDynamics said:


> How was the cost and turn around time?


Cost was relative to the quality of work and turnaround was really quick, couple weeks with shipping from Okc to Oregon and back.


----------



## BMWTUBED

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9: jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5


----------



## jowens500

What is it with you two and your "stingray metallic ...." paint? Why can't it be black or whatever color Robert's car is? Lol. I think I'm going to change mine to "stingray silver".


----------



## BMWTUBED

Man, I'm just following Robert the Bruce's lead. Stingray Black sounds cooool, don't it??


----------



## jowens500

BMWTUBED said:


> Man, I'm just following Robert the Bruce's lead. Stingray Black sounds cooool, don't it??


Yes, it sounds cooool. Lol


----------



## trebor

Haha!! Hey man, mines Stingray because it's closest to the color of.....a stingray. Pretty sure Martins just being a wise guy, he's quite the prankster. :-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## decibelle

Ok, where's all my OKC boys? Less than a month to go, yall!


----------



## jowens500

BMWTUBED said:


> 1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
> 2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
> 3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
> 4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
> 5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
> 6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
> 7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
> 8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
> 9: jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
> 10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
> 11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
> 12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
> 13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
> 14: no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger


I added Brian to the list. He's not on here as a member, but will be coming with us.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I havn't been to Texas for a meet in several years. Not since the black Sierra that wasn't nearly as good as I thought it was...those were the daysDon't think I'll ever get all the kinks worked out of the Ram staging but built it more for great tonality with decent staging with stock locations. Put me down as a maybe. Might see if an old buddy of mine wants to come. IF he can get away from work, a wife, and 4 kids.


----------



## jowens500

It would be nice to see you again Chris. Been a while.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Reading through the thread I'm noticing people talking about being old. I'm 31 and might be facing knee surgery if things don't straighten up. Does that just make me "crippled"?:worried: For those that don't know me already I'll be the short stocky guy limping around like a gimp. And likely wearing a straw hat I really do miss the OKC guys.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram


----------



## jowens500

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight

I'm gonna add Adam to the list. I know he's coming.


----------



## Gadget01

jowens500 said:


> 16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
> 
> I'm gonna add Adam to the list. I know he's coming.



You are correct sir. I'm in!


----------



## fish

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)

Figured I'd go ahead & add my name since I'm about 99% sure I'll be heading down. Are any of my fellow OKC compadres staying the night Saturday?


----------



## trebor

I don't have any plans to Kevin. And I haven't heard if any of the others plan to or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highly

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles

Figure I'd toss my name in the hat. I'll pre-freeze some socks and huddle under the car for shade. I melt you know... like a freakin' snowman, yo!


----------



## jowens500

I plan on coming back that same night Kevin. 

Again with the stingray crap........lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Moisture wicking clothes, straw hat, cooler full of iced down water, and maybe a cooling towel. I'm a little concerned about the cars with black leather though. I'm sure there will be a couple. After hearing about what happened to Slade with the windshield busting from the visor and a/c I'm concerned about mine doing the same. Still think it's worth chancing.

I'm staying Saturday night if anyone is up for grabbing supper afterwards.


----------



## DeanE10

Todd! Glad to see you back at it man!! 

I will be bringing my tent, so I should have a little bit of shade... not sure what else I will bring though... Beer... Water... Meh...


----------



## decibelle

highly said:


> Figure I'd toss my name in the hat. I'll pre-freeze some socks and huddle under the car for shade. I melt you know... like a freakin' snowman, yo!


Bout damn time you stopped by. Your attendance was obligatory anyway. 



DeanE10 said:


> Todd! Glad to see you back at it man!!
> 
> I will be bringing my tent, so I should have a little bit of shade... not sure what else I will bring though... Beer... Water... Meh...


I plan on bringing a case of water and some Gatorade so nobody will go dehydrated, but definitely bring your own water. Beer is a no-go, we're meeting at an elementary school, you ******* 

I've got everybody covered on the baked goods though. Hopefully there will be at least 2 per person.


We're working on finalizing our meet disc now. It's coming up fast!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll have a case of water on ice in the bed of my truck. And will offer everyone that gets in it a bottle. I'll probably drink a couple bottles an hour myself. I've been taken down by the heat a couple times and it is no fun at all. My stubborn German tendencies cause me to not stop until the job is done even if it means dropping 10lbs from sweat in the process.


----------



## metanium

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles

*19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax*


----------



## highly

I'll tell ya now... my expectation to be there is predicated on a forecast temperature below 100. Given our unusually mild (thus far) summer, the chances look good 

Above 100 nobody's gonna want to sit in MY car anyway. Promise ya, it gets unearthly hot in that little speed-wrinkled uberdark unsparkly stingray silver with Oklahoma orange flecks box! 

Breakin' a sweat...yeah it's alright... I'm breakin' a sweat...:laugh:


----------



## DeanE10

highly said:


> Breakin' a sweat...yeah it's alright... I'm breakin' a sweat...:laugh:


Yep... Nothing like a little Skrillix to get things a little more heated


----------



## decibelle

highly said:


> I'll tell ya now... my expectation to be there is predicated on a forecast temperature below 100. Given our unusually mild (thus far) summer, the chances look good


100 degrees is *mild* around here? Whatever you say...



highly said:


> Above 100 nobody's gonna want to sit in MY car anyway. Promise ya, it gets unearthly hot in that little speed-wrinkled uberdark unsparkly stingray silver with Oklahoma orange flecks box!


I will.. 

Anyways it's probably worse in my car, black on black on black. Fortunately that's why we have nice things like A/C and sunshades and trees. So again, no excuses.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm going to shamelessly get a feeler for a pair of subs I have that I probably won't use again. It's a pair of Fi x10's that I used for nearly 3 years in all sorts of different boxes. They're single 4 ohm and run great with 250-500rms each. Their major strength is they work in really small boxes ranging from .25-.5 sealed and .6-1.2 ported. Very clean sounding subs and function perfectly One is in perfect physical shape and the other has a pushed in dust cap. That happened when they were upfired in the rear floor board and my knee hit one of them while doing rta work sitting in my back seat. $100 will get the pair.


----------



## papacueball

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
20. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic  Charger


----------



## toolparabols

Id love to go to this but i just stripped down my car and it wouldn't be nearly as fun as a spectator.


----------



## jowens500

Alright, all you mofo's with your crazy car colors. I looked up the Accord and it is Velvet Red Metallic. Nothing is better than Velvet.........


----------



## jowens500

toolparabols said:


> Id love to go to this but i just stripped down my car and it wouldn't be nearly as fun as a spectator.


Sure it would. Gives you motivation to get work done.


----------



## trebor

Fixed it for you Jason.


papacueball said:


> 1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
> 2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
> 3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
> 4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
> 5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
> 6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
> 7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
> 8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
> 9. jowens500 - Jason - Velvet Red Metallic Accord or Silver Civic hatch
> 10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
> 11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
> 12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
> 13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
> 14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
> 15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
> 16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
> 17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
> 18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
> 19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
> 20. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic  Charger





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckyibf

Going to attend as a spectator truck is up in North Dakota 

Buckyibf - Ian - wifes car


----------



## jowens500

I will be arriving in the Velvet Maroon Metallic Accord. The Civic, well, you know........


----------



## fahrfrompuken

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
20. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic Charger 
21. fahrfrompuken - Rick - white VW Sportwagen



Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Please post a list of items we should bring.


----------



## jowens500

List of things to bring:
1: You
2: your car
3: portable shade
4: sunscreen
5: sunglasses
6: chair
7: cooler full of cold drinks
8: CD's
9: money for food

And are you sure your cars not stingray snowflake pearl metallic white? Lol


----------



## DeanE10

No.. Ricks car is:
Bright Snowflake Alpine Pure Whie


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My truck is just plain "white in dirty":laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Folks, as a sufferer of chronic kidney stones and having a mom that was an RN for over two decades I'm going to tell you all the same thing she tells me. DRINK PLENTY OF FLUIDS!!! At least one bottle of water an hour. You'll feel MUCH better at the end of the day and less sore the next day if you do. I'm sure Ally and Grayson remember what was coming down my pipes the first time I was at one of their ATL meets. NOT a good feeling. Damn asteroids!


----------



## jowens500

fahrfrompuken said:


> 1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
> 2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
> 3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
> 4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
> 5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
> 6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
> 7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
> 8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
> 9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
> 10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
> 11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
> 12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
> 13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
> 14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
> 15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
> 16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
> 17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
> 18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
> 19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
> 20. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic Charger
> 21. fahrfrompuken - Rick - white VW Sportwagen
> 22: no Diyma - Ernie - blue Volvo R


----------



## fahrfrompuken

DeanE10 said:


> No.. Ricks car is:
> Bright Snowflake Alpine Pure Whie


Lol, I shoulda said that!


----------



## jowens500

Really looking forward to seeing everyone again and I'm going to apologize in advance for how terrible my car sounds.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

jowens500 said:


> Really looking forward to seeing everyone again and I'm going to apologize in advance for how terrible my car sounds.


Apology not accepted! 

This is not a competition... it is merely people that share a passion (addiction) getting together for some sharing, teaching, learning, and fun. We are all working on our cars (I know I still am) and are in various states of completion. I, for one, am looking forward to hearing every car I can at the GTG. I can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## quality_sound

DeanE10 said:


> No.. Ricks car is:
> Bright Snowflake Alpine Pure Whie


The official VW name for the color is Candy White. Mine is Blue Graphite Metallic.


----------



## quality_sound

jowens500 said:


> Really looking forward to seeing everyone again and I'm going to apologize in advance for how terrible my car sounds.


Don't feel bad. I haven't done ANY tuning with mine since Pate's. I swapped in the C10 and pulled it back out. I was supposed to have my horns in but all of Eric's inventory got water damaged so instead of getting them for the ONE week I was home for the last 10 weeks so I could get them in the car they're sitting at the GF's house and won't get installed until at least the end of next month. That's assuming I have the time to do it then since I'm moving before the end of October. Ugh...


----------



## em_pleh

jowens500 said:


> fahrfrompuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
> 2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
> 3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
> 4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
> 5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
> 6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
> 7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
> 8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
> 9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
> 10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
> 11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
> 12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
> 13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
> 14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
> 15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
> 16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
> 17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
> 18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
> 19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
> 20. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic Charger
> 21. fahrfrompuken - Rick - white VW Sportwagen
> 22: no Diyma - Ernie - blue Volvo R
> 
> 
> 
> 23 em_pleh- Ben- pasley black with polka-dots ford fucus
Click to expand...


----------



## jowens500

I'm beginning to think this needs to be moved to Okc. About half of the list is our group and we already know what our cars sound like. Why do we need to drive to Texas? Will they sound different there? ??


----------



## fahrfrompuken

jowens500 said:


> I'm beginning to think this needs to be moved to Okc. About half of the list is our group and we already know what our cars sound like. Why do we need to drive to Texas? Will they sound different there? ??


Music just sounds better in Texas... I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I thought that the hosts (Grayson and Allie) get to choose the location?


----------



## decibelle

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Folks, as a sufferer of chronic kidney stones and having a mom that was an RN for over two decades I'm going to tell you all the same thing she tells me. DRINK PLENTY OF FLUIDS!!!



By the way y'all, the only restrooms immediately available to you there will be the great outdoors and any empty bottles leftover.

Thought I'd mention it.


----------



## highly

aaaaaand no power, right?


----------



## blazeplacid

millerlyte said:


> By the way y'all, the only restrooms immediately available to you there will be the great outdoors and any empty bottles leftover.
> 
> Thought I'd mention it.


pretty sure you dont want to be caught doing either near a school :surprised:


----------



## jowens500

Not to be the ******* here, but the location doesn't seem to be optimum for the application. A park with shade trees and public bathrooms makes sense to me. Again, not my gig, but damn.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

blazeplacid said:


> pretty sure you dont want to be caught doing either near a school :surprised:


Meh I've done worse. I'll just do what I usually do after every g2g and take a 10 minute piss. No biggieAll that said I'm back on the fence about coming. Just pounced on a 14' flatbottom boat with 20hp Mercury that was laid out EXACTLY how I wanted it. That pretty much wiped out my play money and then some. Couldn't pass up the price though. It will get me places my BassCat never could.


----------



## highly

I feel a disturbance in the force. Magic 8-ball says change is near...


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Meh I've done worse. I'll just do what I usually do after every g2g and take a 10 minute piss. No biggieAll that said I'm back on the fence about coming. Just pounced on a 14' flatbottom boat with 20hp Mercury that was laid out EXACTLY how I wanted it. That pretty much wiped out my play money and then some. Couldn't pass up the price though. It will get me places my BassCat never could.


Glad you got a new toy, but would be nice to see you there. Either way though, you will still have fun. Lol


----------



## trebor

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Meh I've done worse. I'll just do what I usually do after every g2g and take a 10 minute piss. No biggieAll that said I'm back on the fence about coming. Just pounced on a 14' flatbottom boat with 20hp Mercury that was laid out EXACTLY how I wanted it. That pretty much wiped out my play money and then some. Couldn't pass up the price though. It will get me places my BassCat never could.


Congrats on your new purchase!

Still should come Chris, it's been too long, and I want to hear your setup now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm leaning more and more towards coming. Might be cutting it close but there's still a chance.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Who's going to the Heatwave USACI event in Austin this weekend?


----------



## strakele

There's plenty of shade around here, but none in parking lots.

We're still a couple weeks out and can change the location if you guys want. We chose the school location as it's one of very few places that actually has a bit of shade over parking spaces.

We can certainly move to a park with a covered pavilion and access to restrooms, but there will be zero shade for the cars. We just figured that would promote a situation where people stand around in the shade and talk instead of listen to cars, which is the whole point of this.

And sorry Todd, I doubt we'll have power available no matter where we go.


----------



## oilman

fahrfrompuken said:


> Who's going to the Heatwave USACI event in Austin this weekend?


They do a great job of promoting...don't they? We need a SQ only origination Essque Nerds Association (ENA)


----------



## jowens500

oilman said:


> They do a great job of promoting...don't they? We need a SQ only origination Essque Nerds Association (ENA)


Hmmm, if only someone would take the reins and make something like that happen. I'd support it.


----------



## oilman

jowens500 said:


> Hmmm, if only someone would take the reins and make something like that happen. I'd support it.


Maybe by the end of the year I can spend some time on it on getting the ball rolling. Just too much going on, my business is booming and my wife is pregnant with Brax. Lol, she wouldn't go for that name. 

But would like to find someone who owns a shop or already does car audio for a career to manage it. That person would be voted on between the share holders.


----------



## decibelle

strakele said:


> There's plenty of shade around here, but none in parking lots.
> 
> We're still a couple weeks out and can change the location if you guys want. We chose the school location as it's one of very few places that actually has a bit of shade over parking spaces.
> 
> We can certainly move to a park with a covered pavilion and access to restrooms, but there will be zero shade for the cars. We just figured that would promote a situation where people stand around in the shade and talk instead of listen to cars, which is the whole point of this.
> 
> And sorry Todd, I doubt we'll have power available no matter where we go.


x2

Basically here in Plano, availability of shade and restrooms in one location are mutually exclusive. We'll keep looking for a place with both though.


----------



## jowens500

We can bring shade. Bathrooms, not so much.


----------



## azngotskills

Hey guys, I am trying to contact a local car audio shop (per the request of Southsyde ) to see if they would be willing to host this event. I will keep you guys updated and I am supposed to hear back tomorrow from them. Honestly it is a short notice though


----------



## highly

Well, 'we' can secure a location with shade (parking garage), restrooms, power, and A/C nearby... but for *August 4th, Sunday*. The window for confirmation on our interest is short, however. General location is in Knox-Henderson, Dallas, TX. It's outside of downtown down I-75 with access from the North ( 35e to 635, then south on 75) and from Plano straight down 75. I am assured that we have a good chance of securing the location and that the location is suitable and amenable.

Address is 3303 lee parkway Dallas Texas 75219. Again, this is a <proposed> location and has not been 100% secured, but we need to gauge interest before that happens. Pointless to go through the process if nobody can make it.

*Please weigh in, and time is of the essence.* I am not the originator of this location, but I will do my best to relay answers to your questions.










Actual location, I am told, is between the green dotted building and the angular trapezoidal building up and right.









Aaaaaand...the forecast. Given how far out we are, expectations of 95-103 seem reasonable.


----------



## jowens500

I'm in. Saturday, Sunday makes no difference to me.


----------



## highly

A second possible alternate location may be available at SoundScape Car Audio in Plano. As azngotskills mentioned, they have been contacted and appear OK with the idea, but nothing has been set in stone yet. The venue would be available on Saturday, and they can offer a cool place to relax (AC on the sales floor) and a restroom but no direct shade. The parking lot to the north (north northwest in the image below) is available, and there is food nearby. 

The address is Soundscape Car Audio, 2901 North Central Expressway #117, Plano, TX 75075. Soundscape Car Audio - Plano TX - Car Stereo Installation and Window Tint Saturday hours are 10a to 7p. GREAT group of guys at the shop and you can bet they will make every effort to get demos as work allows! They are a little difficult to find when driving, so I recommend checking out the google map to get there if it's decided on as a good venue by the masses (you guys!).











So...what say ye?


----------



## jowens500

I say Soundscape on Saturday is the winner, if they will have us.


----------



## highly

Talking to the OKC crew, we're fine with either option. Soundscape on Saturday offers what could be a better location from the food/drink/restroom/cool-down perspective than the school would and keeps the date set. Overall that seems like the best option. Thanks to Southside and the Audionutz crew for the contact and legwork there!


----------



## SouthSyde

ye ye


----------



## em_pleh

Tell me when and where and I will be there


----------



## trebor

em_pleh said:


> Tell me when and where and I will be there


For you its at Wichita Falls, 0600 Monday the 5th, Wal-Mart parking lot, don't be late. See you there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 04murdalanche

jowens500 said:


> Where in Ok are you going to school? We have a HUGE group of essque guys in the OKC metro area............and we meet up pretty much every Friday night for dinner and whatnot.


I go to school in a small town called Ada, Oklahoma. about a hour and a half from OKC


----------



## em_pleh

trebor said:


> For you its at Wichita Falls, 0600 Monday the 5th, Wal-Mart parking lot, don't be late. See you there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> 
> Ok try to open your mouth wider this time please


----------



## jowens500

04murdalanche said:


> I go to school in a small town called Ada, Oklahoma. about a hour and a half from OKC


Very familiar with it. I have some friends in Ada.


----------



## 04murdalanche

jowens500 said:


> Very familiar with it. I have some friends in Ada.


its so damn boring there, im more of an spl guy myself but i do enjoy a fine tuned SQ system any day of the week, however there isnt anyone here with anything.. at all..


----------



## jowens500

04murdalanche said:


> its so damn boring there, im more of an spl guy myself but i do enjoy a fine tuned SQ system any day of the week, however there isnt anyone here with anything.. at all..


Eric Strickland @ Superior Signs in Ada is a huge car audio guy. He drives the Skyline. I'm sure you've seen it around town. 

Or you're always welcome to come up to Okc.


----------



## narvarr

I'm cool with either proposed location.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## strakele

Alright, let's go with the Soundscape location then. I can go there this week and work out the details with them.


----------



## jowens500

strakele said:


> Alright, let's go with the Soundscape location then. I can go there this week and work out the details with them.


We've already been in contact with them and should have an answer by this time tomorrow. ?


----------



## azngotskills

Yes I am working on it guys, I should find out tomorrow...please keep it professional, I dont want it to be a hassle for them. I am working on it as fast as I can. If someone else is in contact with them, please let me know.

I will keep this thread updated as I am sure Southsyde already has


----------



## jowens500

azngotskills said:


> Yes I am working on it guys, I should find out tomorrow...please keep it professional, I dont want it to be a hassle for them. I am working on it as fast as I can. If someone else is in contact with them, please let me know.
> 
> I will keep this thread updated as I am sure Southsyde already has


Nope, your our inside man Mark. Thanks for all you're doing, we really appreciate it. But, my real question to you is, are you gonna be able to make it out?


----------



## azngotskills

LOL thanks man  I am 99% sure I will be there with my ****ty car, its been in pieces for over a year but trying to get back into things. I will but trying to get a decent setup together before the meet, well at least musically not visually

So add me to the list!

Mark - dusty sand storm magnetic gray 2008 Camry SE


----------



## jowens500

I'm over at Todd's right now trying to get the Accord straightened out. It needs lots of tlc. 

The tuning session didn't go as planned. Car still sounds horrible. Prolly will not get another chance to do anything. Todd has to go into beast mode from here on out. So, my apology still applies.


----------



## jowens500

Just heard back from Soundscape. It's a GO!! Here's the info. 

The address is Soundscape Car Audio, 2901 North Central Expressway #117, Plano, TX 75075. Soundscape Car Audio - Plano TX - Car Stereo Installation and Window Tint Saturday hours are 10a to 7p. GREAT group of guys at the shop and you can bet they will make every effort to get demos as work allows! They are a little difficult to find when driving, so I recommend checking out the google map to get there.


----------



## trebor

Awesome, I'm in, can't wait.

So we can't show up before 10 or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PureDynamics

Dan @ SoundScape is great. Talked to him for awhile at the Dallas Autoshow.


----------



## jowens500

PureDynamics said:


> Dan @ SoundScape is great. Talked to him for awhile at the Dallas Autoshow.


I agree. They are extremely nice folks. We had a great time at the show they had earlier this year. I'm glad this all worked out. Will be MUCH better than a school parking lot.


----------



## azngotskills

Yup, we are a go at SoundScape. I talked to Dan, one of the owners, and gave him the details

1) It will actually be held in the lot behind the shop, technically it is the back end of the Target parking lot

2) SoundScape is really only providing the space to hold the event, there is to be nothing expected of them. So please be prepared with food, drinks, chair & tents if you want.

3)Typically geared towards the DIY/sound quality crowd....really dont want any SPL type systems to be playing this time around

4) I told him we would be starting around 9am. He said the shop technically opens at 10am but I will ask about it

5) Please be respectful regarding the surrounding business as we as the Soundscape employees/customers.

6) Let me know if you want me to ask anything in particular


----------



## strakele

Alright sounds good.

I updated the GTG site and asked a mod to update the OP.

Hopefully we'll have a bit of cloud cover that day.


----------



## azngotskills

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
20. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic Charger
21. fahrfrompuken - Rick - white VW Sportwagen
22. no Diyma - Ernie - blue Volvo R
23. em_pleh- Ben- pasley black with polka-dots ford fucus
24. azngotskills - Mark - Gray Toyota Camry


----------



## jowens500

This is gonna be a blast. Really looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## jowens500

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
20. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic Charger
21. fahrfrompuken - Rick - white VW Sportwagen
22. no Diyma - Ernie - blue Volvo R
23. em_pleh- Ben- pasley black with polka-dots ford fucus
24. azngotskills - Mark - Gray Toyota Camry
25: no Diyma - Anthony - red Civic coupe


----------



## jsun_g

I'm in if it's still on August 3rd...can someone confirm the date has not changed?


----------



## jowens500

Same date, August 3. Just moved to Soundscape.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I hope we're doing name tags because I don't know any of the Houston guys. And quite a few other faces as well. I'm still on the fence about coming but am fixing to say "fugg it" and come anyway. Money got tight this past week but what's another couple hundred when it comes to seeing people I haven't seen in years and meeting new people that I hear are pretty good guys?


----------



## jowens500

I vote for fugg it and you come.


----------



## oilman

Me too*^^


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll make it work. See y'all next weekend


----------



## trebor

Don't know about y'all but I'm ready for next weekend to fuggin' get here already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

Fuggin, me too


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Are there any areas in Plano that need to be avoided when getting a room? Last thing I want is to be rooming in the hood.


----------



## strakele

Stay west of 75 and you're good. But really, Plano is a nice city for the most part. Even 'the hood' in Plano is probably a nicer area than our Atlanta meet lol.


----------



## Comp-U-Geek

There still going to be guys there in the afternoon? I'm a second-shift guy so I don't do the whole A.M. thing, LOL. I've been meaning to go by Soundscape to check out the store anyway.


----------



## jowens500

Comp-U-Geek said:


> There still going to be guys there in the afternoon? I'm a second-shift guy so I don't do the whole A.M. thing, LOL. I've been meaning to go by Soundscape to check out the store anyway.


I'd say a lot of us will be there most of the day. I know the Okc crew is staying down there Saturday night. I'd bet the earliest we make it is 10ish anyway.


----------



## quality_sound

I'm out. Personal reasons.


----------



## fish

azngotskills said:


> Yup, we are a go at SoundScape. I talked to Dan, one of the owners, and gave him the details
> 
> 1) It will actually be held in the lot behind the shop, technically it is the back end of the Target parking lot
> 
> 2) SoundScape is really only providing the space to hold the event, there is to be nothing expected of them. So please be prepared with food, drinks, chair & tents if you want.
> 
> 3)Typically geared towards the DIY/sound quality crowd....really dont want any SPL type systems to be playing this time around
> 
> 4) I told him we would be starting around 9am. He said the shop technically opens at 10am but I will ask about it
> 
> 5) Please be respectful regarding the surrounding business as we as the Soundscape employees/customers.
> 
> 6) Let me know if you want me to ask anything in particular



I understand they don't wanna be bothered too much by this, but is their restroom open to us? 

Chris, hope you get it figured out. Would like to see you down there.

Paul, hope everything's alright.

Hugo... where you at??!! 

Robert, good to see you excited. Did you get a tune you like?


----------



## azngotskills

fish said:


> I understand they don't wanna be bothered too much by this, but is their restroom open to us?


Yea of course, sorry if it came off that wy. I think we can help if anything by drawing in potential customers to their shop. I just didnt want to make it seem like we were all standing in their showroom or something 



quality_sound said:


> I'm out. Personal reasons.


Aww sorry to hear man, I was looking forward to finally meeting you LOL


----------



## trebor

fish said:


> I understand they don't wanna be bothered too much by this, but is their restroom open to us?
> 
> Chris, hope you get it figured out. Would like to see you down there.
> 
> Paul, hope everything's alright.
> 
> Hugo... where you at??!!
> 
> Robert, good to see you excited. Did you get a tune you like?


Aw Kev, you know...work in progress as usual! But mostly I'm ready to get out of town, it's been way too long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish

azngotskills said:


> Yea of course, sorry if it came off that wy. I think we can help if anything by drawing in potential customers to their shop. I just didnt want to make it seem like we were all standing in their showroom or something



Ok, gotcha.  I would feel awkward just hanging out in there, especially since this is a last minute deal (which is much appreciated btw). But I would like to check out their showroom.


----------



## jowens500

Their shop is really nice. Very upscale and how I would like mine to look like.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It pains me to say that I won't be able to make it. Work schedule got made by a different person this time so my request didn't make it across his desk. Plus we're fixing to fire a couple guys for stealing so not a good week for switching with people either. Hope y'all have another g2g in the near future. This just turned out to be a bad week for work and funds.


----------



## jowens500

That all sucks. Will miss not seeing you there.


----------



## trebor

Dang, sorry to hear that Chris.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

To top it all off I doubt I could get in and out of cars all day. My knee may be about to go under the knife. It's pretty much toast. Those two major injuries it has had finally caught up to me.


----------



## aho77

will be cool to meet some new people and put some faces to the names should be a good trip this week has been crazy my car decided it would freak out but should be an ok sound for me lol


----------



## jowens500

I had JJ clean all the crap out of the glove box and center console. WOW, I didn't know you could have so much stuff in one car........


----------



## jowens500

5 days and counting............


----------



## onebadmonte

fish said:


> *I understand they don't wanna be bothered too much by this, but is their restroom open to us?*
> 
> Chris, hope you get it figured out. Would like to see you down there.
> 
> Paul, hope everything's alright.
> 
> Hugo... where you at??!!
> 
> Robert, good to see you excited. Did you get a tune you like?


U watching out for me bro? 

I regret to say that i'm out for this meet. I' . Sorry fellas.


----------



## jowens500

onebadmonte said:


> I regret to say that i'm out for this meet. I' . Sorry fellas.


Boooooooooooo! We'll miss you Hugo.


----------



## fish

onebadmonte said:


> U watching out for me bro?
> 
> I regret to say that i'm out for this meet. I' . Sorry fellas.


Well, damn. I was needing another dose of horns & 18's! 

Until next time Hugo... take care man.


----------



## jowens500

4 days and counting.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Someone is excited!


----------



## jowens500

fahrfrompuken said:


> Someone is excited!


More like bored...but yeah, should be an awesome time!


----------



## oilman

I'm looking forward to it. There are a couple things I want to fix before heading north. Right now the car sets as it was at College Station.


----------



## jowens500

As the Accord sits, it's been the same for at least a year or more. I don't mess with it too much seeing how I don't drive it everyday.


----------



## oilman

jowens500 said:


> As the Accord sits, it's been the same for at least a year or more. I don't mess with it too much seeing how I don't drive it everyday.


I'm looking forward to hearing it. We all know you have a good ear and I look forward to taking advantage of it this weekend.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

oilman said:


> I'm looking forward to it. There are a couple things I want to fix before heading north. Right now the car sets as it was at College Station.


Ok, Mr. Best of Show!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

oilman said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing it. We all know you have a good ear and I look forward to taking advantage of it this weekend.


Me too Ricky. Looking forward to hearing a bunch of car this weekend.


----------



## chijioke penny

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. quality_sound - Paul - Blue Graphite VW Golf
5. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
6. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
7. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
8. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI (gonna work hard to have some stuff installed)
9. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
10. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
11. Blazeplacid - blue G37
12. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
13. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
14. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
15. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - White Ram
16: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
17: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
18. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
19. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
20. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic Charger
21. fahrfrompuken - Rick - white VW Sportwagen
22. no Diyma - Ernie - blue Volvo R
23. em_pleh- Ben- pasley black with polka-dots ford fucus
24. azngotskills - Mark - Gray Toyota Camry
25: no Diyma - Anthony - red Civic coupe[/QUOTE]
26:chijioke penny-chijioke penny- SRM Pontiac G8 GT


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Ok now I'm just sad. People I havn't seen in YEARS...like not since the last meet at Foosman's house are gonna be showing up. Sh!t picked the wrong week to hit the fan!


----------



## trebor

I just saw that too Chris. Foosman's was the last time I spoke to chijioke also. Looks like he's sporting a new ride now, wonder if he's running all that power from the last car.....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele

1. strakele - Grayson - Thunder Grey Metallic Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
5. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
6. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
7. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI 
8. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
9. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
10. Blazeplacid - blue G37
11. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
12. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
13. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
14: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
15: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
16. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
17. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
18. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic Charger
19. fahrfrompuken - Rick - white VW Sportwagen
20. no Diyma - Ernie - blue Volvo R
21. em_pleh- Ben- pasley black with polka-dots ford fucus
22. azngotskills - Mark - Gray Toyota Camry
23: no Diyma - Anthony - red Civic coupe
24:chijioke penny-chijioke penny- SRM Pontiac G8 GT 



List updated based on some people saying they couldn't make it.

See you guys soon!


----------



## doitor

Talk about bad timing.
I´m going to be in DFW from august 8 until the 12th.

J.


----------



## trebor

Dammit Doiter! Where you been? 

.....and don't say Mexico. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doitor

trebor said:


> Dammit Doiter! Where you been?
> 
> .....and don't say Mexico.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.
Between selling the Mazda, work and 2 kids I stopped playing with car audio, but have been lurking the forum often.
Hope you guys have a great time.

J.


----------



## trebor

doitor said:


> Lol.
> Between selling the Mazda, work and 2 kids I stopped playing with car audio, but have been lurking the forum often.
> Hope you guys have a great time.
> 
> J.


Thanks, sure wished you would have been able to make it to this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

3 days and counting............


----------



## WRX2010

Sucks to say but I am likely out. Have a bad lower back / SI and it has been pretty much crap the last few weeks. getting in and out of a car is one of the worst things pain wise.

plus, all I have been able to get done to the Subie is most of the sound deadener.

I am bummed cuz I was really looking forward to seeing the changes Grayson has made to the Lancer, Ally's Monte in person (looks awesome on small internet pics) and all the other peeps and cars.

Dammit


----------



## jowens500

WRX2010 said:


> Sucks to say but I am likely out. Have a bad lower back / SI and it has been pretty much crap the last few weeks. getting in and out of a car is one of the worst things pain wise.
> 
> plus, all I have been able to get done to the Subie is most of the sound deadener.
> 
> I am bummed cuz I was really looking forward to seeing the changes Grayson has made to the Lancer, Ally's Monte in person (looks awesome on small internet pics) and all the other peeps and cars.
> 
> Dammit


Fuggit, come out and hangout anyway. We can shoehorn you in the cars if need be. Lol


----------



## WRX2010

trust me, it is still on my mind and I might make it out there anyhow. just not making any promises.


----------



## chijioke penny

HAHAHA..... got a sh1t load of power setting at home waiting to be installed!!! but will there to listen and check the eqpt that others are running to get an idea of the route I want to go with on processor and mids in a 3-way setup in my car (but keeping it old school on the amps and subs ) 


also I maybe driving the ford fiesta that I competed in earlier this yr at Soundscape Sound Off & Car/Truck Show.


----------



## jowens500

That car was nice. It's be awesome if you could bring it.


----------



## highly

Getting close!


----------



## oilman

At least it want be as hot on Saturday as Fryday.


----------



## WRX2010

only 106? bah no problem. oh wait, the gtg will be in a parking lot in the sun.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

mmm sweat soaked seats.


----------



## strakele

Yeah it's gonna be a hot one. Should be worth it though. Just gotta rock the volume knob to overcome A/C noise 

Also, just throwing this out there for those who are staying Friday night or live in the area, but there's a BMW dealer around here that hosts cars and coffee on the first Saturday morning of each month. It generally attracts over 100 nice cars from souped up Chargers, Camaros, and Subarus, to Lambos, Ferraris, and Aston Martins if anybody feels like waking up early to check it out. Ally and I plan on being there around 7:30, then leaving around 9 to head to Soundscape.

See you guys this weekend!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Ooooh, I think you just gave me a reason to wake up extra early.


----------



## quality_sound

Dammit, dammit, dammit


----------



## jowens500

We will just be leaving Okc around that time. Have fun and we will catch up at Soundscape. 

The temperature only matters to cubical crusaders who work in the A/C all day. I sweat my ass off everyday in the shop. So, it'll be like any other day to me, except I won't be at work.

Oh yeah, 2 days and counting.


----------



## Comp-U-Geek

1. strakele - Grayson - Thunder Grey Metallic Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. DeanE10 - Dean - Graphite Metallic BMW
4. jsun_g - Jason - Silver Acura
5. Oilman-Ricky-sliver Elantra
6. SouthSyde - Chad - Acura RL
7. WRX2010 - Jon - Blue Subaru STI
8. jowens500 - Jason - Marron Accord or Silver Civic hatch
9. narvarr-Silver Mazda Tribute
10. Blazeplacid - blue G37
11. trebor - Robert - Stingray Metallic Scion xB
12. bmwtubed - Martin - Stingray Black Audi A5
13. no Diyma - Brian - Silver Charger
14: gadget01 - Adam- Blue Honda Insight
15: fish - Kevin - silver Civic sedan (with hail damage)
16. Highly - Todd - Uberdark stingray unsparkly silver VW SQL with Speed Wrinkles
17. Metanium -Ross - White Tudra Crewmax
18. papacueball - Jason - Redline 3 coat pearl metallic Charger
19. fahrfrompuken - Rick - white VW Sportwagen
20. no Diyma - Ernie - blue Volvo R
21. em_pleh- Ben- pasley black with polka-dots ford fucus
22. azngotskills - Mark - Gray Toyota Camry
23: no Diyma - Anthony - red Civic coupe
24:chijioke penny-chijioke penny- SRM Pontiac G8 GT 
25: Comp-U-Geek - Chris - cherry red mustang
26: InputShaft - Travis - blue subaru impreza

I figure I can show up for a little while at least and Travis said he could probably show as well.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ is pretty strong in the south! Pleases me..


----------



## fahrfrompuken

SouthSyde said:


> SQ is pretty strong in the south! Pleases me..


Strong with us, but if you want to compete you are screwed with no events in Teaxs.


----------



## strakele

There has been 3 or 4 MECA shows in north TX this year. And I'm assuming there will be at least 1 more. Dunno about IASCA/USAC though. Last season while we were in GA we had to drive to a different state for every single show. 

Looks like a great list guys! I'll be burning the meet discs while Ally bakes the cookies tonight.

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## jowens500

SouthSyde said:


> SQ is pretty strong in the south! Pleases me..


It's really strong in Oklahoma, seeing how almost half of us on the list are from Okc.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

My first show this year was Pate's show because:
1 - I bought my car in April
2 - My install was not complete until then

I would prefer to compete IASCA, but maybe I need to go MECA next year...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

jowens500 said:


> It's really strong in Oklahoma, seeing how almost half of us on the list are from Okc.


I never met an Okie I didn't like. 

(both my parents are Okies)


----------



## bertholomey

I hope Y'all have a good time! Also, I hope a few folks take pics and post them - awesome group there!


----------



## azngotskills

I talked to Dan at Soundscape today, everything is all good.

Looking forward to meeting everyone and listening to some new systems


----------



## strakele

I just got back from talking to Dan in person at Soundscape. It certainly is a nice shop and he's a cool dude who's into it for audio, not money.

He asked that we park across the street behind the shop in a row of spaces on the side of Target, looking toward Soundscape's garage bay. It looks like a great spot. 

He said if they aren't busy they have another RTA we can use, and of course they'd be happy to demo the equipment on their nicely designed and finished sound boards. From a quick look around, they sell Hertz, Audison, Hybrid, and Pioneer mainly.


----------



## jowens500

Less than 24 hours and counting......


----------



## strakele

To help for those who haven't been to the location before:


----------



## jowens500

It's very confusing if not familiar with the area. Martin and I drove around in circles at the show they had.


----------



## SouthSyde

fahrfrompuken said:


> I never met an Okie I didn't like.
> 
> (both my parents are Okies)


Rick, I thought Tx and Ok are rivals??  That's what I was told...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

SouthSyde said:


> Rick, I thought Tx and Ok are rivals??  That's what I was told...


Only fans of the University of Texas and the University of Oklahoma are rivals. The states themselves seem to get along just fine.


----------



## chijioke penny

hey make some fat free cookies too so, I can drink with my protein shake!!!


----------



## fish

Grayson, what kind of cookies is Ally baking?


----------



## oilman

fahrfrompuken said:


> Only fans of the University of Texas and the University of Oklahoma are rivals. The states themselves seem to get along just fine.





SouthSyde said:


> Rick, I thought Tx and Ok are rivals??  That's what I was told...


And outlaw hot rods...


----------



## jowens500

oilman said:


> And outlaw hot rods...


We have a lot of cool stuff going on in Oklahoma. Nice car audio and fast street cars are just a few. Lol


----------



## papacueball

I gotta work tomorrow, so I'm out.


----------



## strakele

fish said:


> Grayson, what kind of cookies is Ally baking?


Ultimate chocolate chip


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Yummm


----------



## DeanE10

Rick and I will be leaving here around 7:30sih so we will see you there around 10AM or so...


----------



## decibelle

****'s getting real, yall...


----------



## fish

millerlyte said:


> ****'s getting real, yall...



Chocolate chip... my favorite!!! 

So how many times are you going to repeat this ^^^ process tonight?


----------



## decibelle

Third and final batch is finishing up in just a minute.

Kitchen smells so good right now


----------



## fish

Sweet! See y'all in the morning!


----------



## santiagodraco

DeanE10 said:


> Rick and I will be leaving here around 7:30sih so we will see you there around 10AM or so...


You mean Rick, Keith and I 

Yeah I'm going to go after all. Can't keep missing these get togethers!

Plus I need to show off the new build in progress and get some more tips (although Dean and Rick have helped a bunch already).

See you in the morning. (don't look at the time of this post...)


----------



## oilman




----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


>


Damn....is that Chad?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> Damn....is that Chad?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Happy birthday Erik. 









107 in Plano


----------



## SoundJunkie

npdang said:


> So you've heard someone mention ribbon tweeters, how amazing they are, and now you want to get the inside scoop. You may have also heard people say how fragile and difficult they are to use in cars. Well, now's the time to separate fact from fiction and learn what issues you need to know about when using ribbon tweeters in your car.
> 
> First off, what is a ribbon tweeter and how are they different from regular tweeters? Here's a look at an Aurum Cantus g3si ribbon tweeter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine your regular old dome tweeter and voice coil. With a ribbon tweeter, there is no separate dome and voice coil. The aluminum ribbon element acts as both the radiating element (the dome) and the voice coil together. Also, the ribbon element is much thinner, lighter, and faster to respond than your typical coupled voice coil and dome tweeter.
> 
> So what are the *advantages* of a ribbon over a regular dome?
> 
> - High sensitivity and superb dynamics. Less than a few watts will typically yield very high spl levels. Also, above a certain frequency usually 10khz or so, a ribbon acts as a line source meaning that for every doubling of distance, you lose only -3db rather than -6db like you would with conventional point source drivers. The longer the ribbon, the lower the frequency.
> 
> - Greatly improved horizontal off-axis response resulting in excellent high frequency detail retrieval, a more open and "airy" sound, and a wider/deeper soundstage.
> 
> - Very fast decay times, which give you a smooth, uncolored, and grain free sound. The worst example of this here is your typical metal dome tweeter, which can be extraordinarily detailed but sound harsh and "metallic".
> 
> - A limited vertical dispersion. Simply put, the sound present above and below the tweeter is greatly reduced in comparison to the sound radiating directly in front, and to the sides of the tweeter. This is an advantage because it reduces in-car reflections from the floor and the underside of the dash when mounted in kickpanels.
> 
> - In the case of Aurum Cantus tweeters, replacing/reconing the ribbon is extremely cheap and easy, usually costing you only a few minutes of time and about $5-$10 USD.
> 
> *Disadvantages:*
> 
> - Limited vertical dispersion. While this can be an advantage, it can also be a disadvantage. The tweeter must be aimed directly at the listening position, otherwise the spl will drop off. Can be a pain to work with if there are 2 people of different height sitting in the car.
> 
> - Fragile ribbon element. Yes the ribbons are very fragile. You do not want to blow directly on them, and they require steep crossovers usually 18db (3rd order) or above to protect them from overexcursion. It is also absolutely recommended that you place a capacitor inline with the tweeter to prevent them from being damaged by turn on/off noises etc.
> 
> - Size. These suckers are pretty big and deep.
> 
> A pic of an Aurum Cantus g3 ribbon with a protective cap inline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of an Aurum Cantus g3 ribbon installed in the kickpanels of a 94 Honda Accord:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unequalized frequency response of a g3 ribbon (red and green lines) mounted in the kickpanels. Measurement taken at the driver's headrest. Note the steep rolloff at 1.5khz, and the flat extended response out to 20khz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the high end response to the Morel mdt-43... a conventional tweeter known for having excellent high end dispersion. This tweeter was heavily equalized to boost it's upper end frequency response. It still doesn't quite make it to 20khz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Some tips for using ribbons in cars *
> 
> - Kickpanel mounting is generally best because these guys are big!
> 
> - 1-5 watts is plenty of power, and will easily play at painful listening levels.
> 
> - Always use an inline capacitor to protect the ribbon. A Solen 27uF poly cap works fine.
> 
> - Make sure to vertically aim the tweeter at your head level.
> 
> - Use a steep 18db (3rd order) or higher highpass crossover.
> 
> - Loud bass or slamming doors will not damage the tweeter. Stepping on the tweeter will not damage it either, since the ribbon sits behind a strong protective grille. I've personally recorded spl levels > 135db in car without any damage to the ribbon element, and after nearly a year of constant use with people stepping on the driver, kicking it, and slamming my doors hard the ribbon is still in pristine condition.
> 
> So who makes ribbon tweeters? Check out these links for more info:
> 
> http://www.aurumcantus.com/
> http://www.fountek.net/
> 
> Fountek ribbons are generally cheaper and offer similar performance to the Aurum Cantus units, but are considerably more expensive to fix and utilize plastic bodies instead of solid aluminum.
> 
> There is also another category of tweeters called "planar tweeters". You can think of them as close cousins to ribbon tweeters. The most noteable difference is that the planar is not a pure aluminum element as with a "true" ribbon, it's in fact usually a plastic or similar sheet with aluminum embedded in it. It's also attached to the frame on all sides, whereas a ribbon is only attached at the top and the bottom. Personally, I have yet to hear a planar driver that can match the performance of a "true" ribbon tweeter.
> 
> Just wanted to update this post with a new type of ribbon design by LCY. My experience with this driver is that it uses a shorter ribbon than usual, stacked side by side and a horn loaded faceplate. What this does is radically increase the vertical dispersion of the ribbon, giving a more spacious soundstage with a wider sweetspot. These ribbons are also a tad bit smoother sounding than any other ribbon I've used from AC, Fountek, to Raven.
> 
> Compare the vertical response from your typical 12cm ribbon to that of the LCY-130. (These pictures taken from www.lcy.com.hk and are copyright of LCY)


Thanks bro! And damn! My car registered 113° yesterday!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## decibelle

Hopefully somebody else took more interesting pics than I did but here's what I got.

0945, it's just me and Gray.



20 minutes later everyone showed up all at once.















In all I think we had just over 20 cars show up.


----------



## decibelle

How many people does it take... 



Everyone wimping out and hiding in the shade. Shame on all of you!





Big kid beverages courtesy of Chad.



But apparently today was going too well...

Am I going to hell yet?


----------



## claydo

Looks like fun, except for the fender damage....... thanx for pics!


----------



## claydo

Out of curiosity, how hot was it?


----------



## strakele

Really freaking hot. Over 100 for most of it.


Thanks to everyone who came out in the head and made this meet such a success! Great seeing old friends and meeting new ones as always. You guys have some pretty kickass cars.

Hope everyone enjoyed the cookies and discs. I didn't see any of either left so I assume so


----------



## ErinH

I think you actually see the humidity in the pictures. Yikes!

You guys are more dedicated than I.


----------



## CDT FAN

Hope you guys had fun. It's a shame that I live so close (Dallas) and couldn't make it. I had to take the kids to orientation for school and then fix an oncall problem. It was a hot one today. Too damn hot to be sitting in an even hotter car.


----------



## claydo

Over 100.......sheesh......did highly melt?


----------



## oilman

I posted a pic earlier and my car said 107


----------



## oilman

Right before Erik told us alllll about ribbons.


----------



## jowens500

It was 75 in the Accord.


----------



## oilman

claydo said:


> Over 100.......sheesh......did highly melt?


I melted in Highly car. Then Alley told me his AC worked fine


----------



## jsun_g

Free CDs - check
Yummy cookies - check
Sunburn - check
Good tunes, techie talk and fun times - check

Nice to meet some new faces behind the screen names.
Now I gots some work to do


----------



## CDT FAN

Did anyone have any revelations, surprises or new ways to do things?


----------



## claydo

oilman said:


> I melted in Highly car. Then Alley told me his AC worked fine


Doh!


----------



## strakele

CDT FAN said:


> Did anyone have any revelations, surprises or new ways to do things?




Don't be afraid to try something because it "shouldn't work" is a good one..


----------



## oilman

CDT FAN said:


> Did anyone have any revelations, surprises or new ways to do things?


Todd is a human RTA and feedback from him will get you rethinking.


----------



## decibelle

CDT FAN said:


> Did anyone have any revelations, surprises or new ways to do things?


1. if there's a hell, that parking lot was it
2. don't meet in a parking lot with no shade
3. don't meet in a shaded lot with no bathrooms either
4. when backing out, look behind you
5. you guys go through cookies fast

also todd may have mentioned something to me about tweeters and kick panels but I'm not sure


----------



## claydo

Hell,huh.....lol. I noticed even the guys hiding in the shade looked warm enough.....


----------



## CDT FAN

claydo said:


> Hell,huh.....lol. I noticed even the guys hiding in the shade looked warm enough.....


Your location says, North Carolina. Did you drive from there? If so, I am ashamed that I couldn't make it. Who got the long distance award?

Sounds like you guys had fun. I sure wish I could have been there.


----------



## claydo

Oh, nope, I wasn't there........I made my observation from the pics!


----------



## claydo

When it was announced, I will admit I googled it..........just too damn far, for me.


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> Right before Erik told us alllll about ribbons.


I have NOOOOOO idea where the hell that was pasted from either! I was replying to your birthday message and 107° readout. 
Stupid phone!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trebor

Thanks for the CD and Cookies! 

You all have a great bunch of people and nice SQ setups down south, and I never heard a single system that sounded worse than mine all day long!
Actually I reworked a few things during my drive back and it's much improved. Hopefully it'll still sounds better when I listen to it tomorrow.....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish

Had a damn good time today, as expected. The heat sucked, but you just get used to it after a while & accept it. Thanks for the CD also... I think I know it by heart after today.  

Now... time for you Texans to make your way up to Oklahoma.


----------



## DeanE10

fish said:


> Had a damn good time today, as expected. The heat sucked, but you just get used to it after a while & accept it. Thanks for the CD also... I think I know it by heart after today.
> 
> Now... time for you Texans to make your way up to Oklahoma.


Will be there in Bixby for the MECA events!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> 1. if there's a hell, that parking lot was it
> 2. don't meet in a parking lot with no shade
> 3. don't meet in a shaded lot with no bathrooms either
> 4. when backing out, look behind you
> 5. you guys go through cookies fast
> 
> also todd may have mentioned something to me about tweeters and kick panels but I'm not sure


It pains me that I missed this. Between work, funds, and fixing to have knee surgery there was just no way I could have made it. My system is much improved from last time you heard it. Hopefully you can make it to Erins in the fall. Considering there were several people I haven't seen in years and quite a few new faces I REALLY wanted to make this. Glad y'all had a good time and the dude that backed into the pole isn't alone. Try doing that do a brand new truck:blush:And yes Ally, you're going to hell but I still lol'd at the captioned pics so I'll be right there with ya


----------



## highly

CDT FAN said:


> Did anyone have any revelations, surprises or new ways to do things?


1) Beryllium. No joke.
2) 107 is too much for a Rane conversion power supply. 
3) ...but I LIKE the cookie!










Some exceptional sounding cars in this group, and some cars with SERIOUS potential brewing! As Ally mentioned... **** is getting REAL!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

oilman said:


> I melted in Highly car. Then Alley told me his AC worked fine


Yeah, there were a couple of guys that would not run the AC during a demo really hot in there.


----------



## highly

fahrfrompuken said:


> Yeah, there were a couple of guys that would not run the AC during a demo... people's health and comfort are more important that a few db of noise from the engine and AC. Just compensate with a little more volume.


Nobody forced demos on anyone. 
If the air was on in my car, you got the street tune. The car was shut down for the comp tune. Just the way it's gonna be.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Right you are. I was just miserable. I will keep my opinion to myself.


----------



## highly

fahrfrompuken said:


> Right you are. I was just miserable. I will keep my opinion to myself.


No sir. You are right to voice that opinion, it's just too late for me to have done anything about it. Sorry for baking you in my EZ Bake GTi! 

And to think... I was in that car demoing like that most of the day. Listeners only sat in it for a few minutes  I guess I am just used to the competition environment where the details matter more than the comfort. Details that are covered up by my old ass car and it's old ass AC.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

You had the best sound of any car yesterday for sure. You are a great host and a helluva guy.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If I were there I would have told Todd to give me the street tune to keep from baking. Come to think of it all I do is turn the sub down in mine if the engine is off. Usually I forget to do that. I don't compete though so my street tune is my only tune. If the person listening to my creation likes it, great. If they don't, that's fine too. But if they hear something goofy I sure wanna hear about it.


----------



## DeanE10

What I like most about this particular group is the fact that we can all share ideas to help improve ones performance, clarity and any other gaps without even batting an eye... I remember back in the SPL days, nobody ever wanted to talk about their cars and certainly would not give tips or troubleshooting steps to enhance their setup let alone give free advice for improvements.


----------



## azngotskills

Thanks to everyone that came out...get togethers like this allow people to show off their systems, get ideas, share information, etc. I know I didnt get to meet everyone but for the ones I met, "nice to meet you"

Anyways there were some really nice systems with all varying equipment, degrees of installing and personal tuning. This meet definitely motivated me to really get my system done once "again"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You still chewing through gear like you did in the old days?


----------



## azngotskills

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You still chewing through gear like you did in the old days?


LOL not trying too....as of today I have the OEM HU to LOC to a Zuki 5ch powering Seas ER18RNX, Vifa DX25 (one may be blown), and pair of SLS 10s. No DSP at all either and in all OEM locations. 

Honestly doesnt sound to great but kept me content for about a year or so, but after the meet yesterday I definitely realized what I have been missing!


----------



## jowens500

Yeah, sorry for the Accord being so awful to listen to. I know nobody got out, but I contribute that to the AC being cold.


----------



## wdemetrius1

It looks like you all had a blast!!!


----------



## oilman

jowens500 said:


> Yeah, sorry for the Accord being so awful to listen to. I know nobody got out, but I contribute that to the AC being cold.


The Accord had a highend sound I liked.


----------



## oilman

Thanks Grayson and Allie for having this event. Good seeing everybody.


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> Yeah, sorry for the Accord being so awful to listen to. I know nobody got out, but I contribute that to the AC being cold.



Too modest Jason, too modest.


----------



## jowens500

oilman said:


> The Accord had a highend sound I liked.


Mr T and I are gonna fine tune some things when time permits. So it should be much better the next time you guys hear it.

Anyone take any good pictures, cause I didn't take a single one?


----------



## matdotcom2000

Damn I missed a good one.. Had family intown, my moms 70th bday and my anniversary this weekend... I will make it to the next one in texas or where ever!!!


----------



## SouthSyde

Got home late last night, just woke up!

Had a BLAST!

Didnt eat any cookies.. 

I think Rick was taking pics?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I have a bunch of pics. I will try to upload them here asap. I did not get pics of every car though.


----------



## SouthSyde

fahrfrompuken said:


> I have a bunch of pics. I will try to upload them here asap. I did not get pics of every car though.


You're fired! lol


----------



## fahrfrompuken

SouthSyde said:


> You're fired! lol



Dude, you are killing me! Got home at 23:30 Sat night. On Sun... I picked up my daughter, fixed my bumper (mostly), did the firmware upgrade on my amps, helped Dean with his battery, went to dinner, and went to bed. Not sure when I had time to upload pics...

Slave driver!


----------



## SouthSyde

fahrfrompuken said:


> Dude, you are killing me! Got home at 23:30 Sat night. On Sun... I picked up my daughter, fixed my bumper (mostly), did the firmware upgrade on my amps, helped Dean with his battery, went to dinner, and went to bed. Not sure when I had time to upload pics...
> 
> Slave driver!


LOL was speaking about not getting pics of every car... anywho, I was just kidding anyways.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Cool, I was just kidding too... you slave driver! Ha!


----------



## SouthSyde

This is what we did Saturday after the meet. LOL

ElfYourself_zps61ecfc50.mp4 Video by dethuongjenny | Photobucket


----------



## jowens500

SouthSyde said:


> This is what we did Saturday after the meet. LOL
> 
> ElfYourself_zps61ecfc50.mp4 Video by dethuongjenny | Photobucket


That's hilarious Chad


----------



## chijioke penny

didnt get off work and make it to bed until 4:40ish a.m. that morning. SUCKS!!!


----------



## SouthSyde

chijioke penny said:


> didnt get off work and make it to bed until 4:40ish a.m. that morning. SUCKS!!!


Umm, U missed out?!?!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

SouthSyde said:


> This is what we did Saturday after the meet. LOL
> 
> ElfYourself_zps61ecfc50.mp4 Video by dethuongjenny | Photobucket


That link did not work for me.


----------



## oilman

I click on then signed up and I've received over 10 different spam emails.


----------



## SouthSyde

ElfYourself - YouTube


----------



## fahrfrompuken

lol. Dat's some funny **** right dere.


----------



## jowens500

No trying to rush you Rick, but when can we expect the pictures you took? Lol


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Some of the pics of the GTG:


----------



## fahrfrompuken

More pics:


----------



## SouthSyde

Thanks for the pics Rick!!

Kevin's doors makes me moist!!!!!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I know, right? The A-pillars are great too! Got me thinking...


----------



## strakele

Great pics! Thanks.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Looks like a great time. Maybe I will get out you guys way sometime.


----------



## fish

Thanks for posting up some very nice pics Rick! Thanks for the compliment Chad.


----------



## [email protected]

Who's Infiniti FX is that? Would love to check out some build pics if they are on here.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I think his name is Keith Nuthugger. Not sure if he has any build pics or not...


----------



## [email protected]

fahrfrompuken said:


> I think his name is Keith Nuthugger. Not sure if he has any build pics or not...


Any idea of what his front stage is? Speaker size and location. I have the same car and there is not many out there with nice audio installs to look at. I assume he is running the H800 off the stock deck? I like his boot, mine will be similar with a pair of 12's.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BeatsDownLow said:


> Any idea of what his front stage is? Speaker size and location. I have the same car and there is not many out there with nice audio installs to look at. I assume he is running the H800 off the stock deck? I like his boot, mine will be similar with a pair of 12's.


Right, PXA-H800 off the stock HU with a tablet for supplying digital music (FLAC). He has L3's in the stock locations up on the dash with L6's in the bottom of the door. Alpine amps 5ch and 600w mono.


----------



## [email protected]

fahrfrompuken said:


> Right, PXA-H800 off the stock HU with a tablet for supplying digital music (FLAC). He has L3's in the stock locations up on the dash with L6's in the bottom of the door. Alpine amps 5ch and 600w mono.


Nice, did you get a chance to listen to it? If so, how did the L3 running fullrange firing off the glass sound? Good imaging?

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BeatsDownLow said:


> Nice, did you get a chance to listen to it? If so, how did the L3 running fullrange firing off the glass sound? Good imaging?
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!


I have heard it.... all the time. He has tweeters too though. So no, not full range.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I love what Trebor has done with his toaster.


----------



## jowens500

The 2 hour period where there was zero shade really sucked. Other than that, it was an awesome day. In-N-Out for lunch was a treat for us Okies......


----------



## santiagodraco

fahrfrompuken said:


> I think his name is Keith Nuthugger. Not sure if he has any build pics or not...


Lol. Rick you make me laugh. Mr. Funny you are


----------



## santiagodraco

BeatsDownLow said:


> Nice, did you get a chance to listen to it? If so, how did the L3 running fullrange firing off the glass sound? Good imaging?
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!


Hey Beats.

I'm the ah person in question.

I'll start off saying I have a lot to do to the car but it's coming along nicely. Here's a link to my photo build log. Most of the install is focused on the back of the car. Front is the next project... just waiting for my buddy there to deliver me some speakers so I can get started 

Sound System DIY Build 2013 - skeetersspot

Let me know if you have any problems with the link or the site. Smugmug just made a complete design change of their site and I'm not sure if it's bug free atm 

Fyi, right now I have the L1R2pros firing into the windows via the dash but plan, if possible, to replace those with L3SEs and put the L1s in the sails. That should work a lot better without the highs reflecting, so I'm told.

Clarus 6 in the doors. Morel Ultimo 12sc in the back deck.

Low end seems great to me, as does midbass. I think I need work in the mid/high range hence the proposed changes.


----------

